# apetite enhancment



## sheppyk (Jun 29, 2011)

hi all

is there any kind of way or methods to increase your apetite without using a needle for b12 or equopoise shots? obvious answer being to eat more daily but i really struggle to force feed myself everyday, i eat as much as i can and use shakes but get full quickly, i have a quick metabolism also so eating lots of calories to gain mass it essential

i have managed to get from 9.5 stone to 12 stone 4lb's through upping my calories but hit a weight barrier and struggling to increase my calories

any help or ideas be much appreciated!


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

sheppyk said:


> hi all
> 
> is there any kind of way or methods to increase your apetite without using a needle for b12 or equopoise shots? obvious answer being to eat more daily but i really struggle to force feed myself everyday, i eat as much as i can and use shakes but get full quickly, i have a quick metabolism also so eating lots of calories to gain mass it essential
> 
> ...


Do you eat often mate as in every 2 hours also do you get up early and start eating im at 222 lbs at the min and for me its a pain in the **** getting all that food in but i start early sometimes 6am and i eat untill 10pm then cottage cheese after that.I find i can eat more if i dont drink loads of water at the same time just before eating i drink eat in the hour run up to my food so if i eat at 12 il drink at 1 eat at 2 drink at 3 eat at 4 i know it sounds ar-e about tit but it works for me.


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

dbol sends ur appetite through the roof, go on tabs 40-60mg per day. make sure to protect ur liver and sort pct out though!


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

RyanH said:


> dbol sends ur appetite through the roof, go on tabs 40-60mg per day. make sure to protect ur liver and sort pct out though!


It can take your appetite away too for me it makes me hungry but i know lads in the gym who cant eat when on it,Equi makes me eat like a horse no pun intended.


----------



## RyanH (Jun 9, 2011)

Really ?:S honest to god my mate went on it and put a stone on in like 3 weeks, was mental he would eat full meals and just be like right lets go mackies, he was really tall and slim too, spose everyone reacts differently tho eh


----------



## sheppyk (Jun 29, 2011)

i'll give the no drinking thing a go cos i start eating from 7 through til 10, i do drink alot of water at the moment though especially at the gym being summer and hard training and being busiest time of the year so its full get very dehydrated!


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

RyanH said:


> Really ?:S honest to god my mate went on it and put a stone on in like 3 weeks, was mental he would eat full meals and just be like right lets go mackies, he was really tall and slim too, spose everyone reacts differently tho eh


Yeah like you say everyone is different but Honest it can take your appetite away good and proper was funny at the gym watching a lad i know trying to literally force down food,

I love it makes me a animal with my food but eqi is just crazy and for me ! on another level im just hungry 24-7 i wake up at 4am hungry no **** ! lol.


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

sheppyk said:


> i'll give the no drinking thing a go cos i start eating from 7 through til 10, i do drink alot of water at the moment though especially at the gym being summer and hard training and being busiest time of the year so its full get very dehydrated!
> 
> if that doesn't add few hundred cals to my diet thn dbol i shall go ;-)
> 
> i have found that during my pct of chlomid and nolva i eat like hell though! positive thing to keep the weight on too


No im not saying dont drink just not at the same time as food as it takes up space i find a hour after food i can drink loads and get my 5l in a day in easy as well as loads of food.


----------



## sheppyk (Jun 29, 2011)

Sy. said:


> Just gotta push through it and force feed big time!
> 
> Try digestive enzymes.. I rate Anabolic designs - Ravenous. Very good


i did have a look at these tabs actually but reading the description it looked to me like they just made you sit on the toilet, could be completly wrong in thinking that though as i don't know anybody who has taken them, have you? do they work?


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

Do you get bloated or feel sick etc and do you get enough good fats in as they really add calories.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Equipoise done nothing for me. Ordered some Ravenous so going to give that a go


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im on cycle atm and eating 4500 calories easily... And im starving all the time !:L


----------



## chaosmatt (May 14, 2011)

hmmm i need some info too i dont really get full up i just get really bloated, although i feel like i can eat more im just to bloated to, if that makes any sense?

any help on this one.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Add evoo or peanut butter to your diet, small quantities and very high calories dense


----------



## sheppyk (Jun 29, 2011)

Will give that Ravenous a try then i was worried i was gonna be rushing to the toilet at work or something aha 

Its more a sick feeling than bloated.

I'll add peanut butter into the diet then and see get the fatty acids up a bit more

Cheers for the help guys, much appreciated, more gains to come :-D


----------



## LandStom (May 23, 2011)

I also love the sound of this Ravenous product, but it seems fairly expensive. What's the cheapest price you guys have found it for?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

If i train in the morning after breakfast then for the rest of the day im hungry


----------

